# Best clumping dust free litter?



## Keeli (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi, I am looking for advice on the best "dust free" clumping litter. I have two indoor cats and currently use Fresh Step. However, the dust is terrible. It covers everything in the room I put the litter box in. 

What would you suggest that clumps good, and is dust free?


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cat Attract clumps very well, but it is very dusty, as I have found out. Of course, I'm only on my first cat, so I really can't compare it to any other litter.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Dr Elsy's Precious Cat. I used to use fresh step as well, but the dust and the perfume started bothering me. Love this new litter! Much less dust and no gross fragrance


----------



## Keeli (Apr 6, 2014)

The perfume is an issue as well.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Keeli! It's funny, I was thinking of starting a similar thread! I also have two older kittens, so they use their boxes often enough for me to consider about their litter.

I've used only two types of scoopable clay, one being PetCo's brand (unscented), and the other Dr. Elsey's ultra precious (blue bag). Dr. Elsey's was much less dusty, especially when pouring new litter out from the bag. One of my cat sneezes every once in a while, so I think I may repurchase this again. I also don't like inhaling dust particles myself when scooping/pouring litter. Watch this link: 




I've also heard of a brand called "Integrity" which I've yet to try. They make several types, such as the traditional, scoopable clay and natural, biodegradable types. If I try it out and deems worthy, I'll let you know. 

I also recently got a better scoop, called the "Litter Lifter". It really helps because the way the tines on the scoop are designed...no shaking/sifting, means less dustiness for me, and the process is much quicker! Link to watch:


----------



## vivstah (May 1, 2013)

I used to use fresh step too and hated the dust so I know where you're coming from! I switched to tidy cats (multicat I believe) and it's a huge difference! I haven't noticed any dust at all, not even when I'm pouring it in the litter box.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I use the "Integrity" cat litter, scoopable, unscented, and love it!
It's a smaller/finer grain thats easy on kitty feet and it's not completely dust free, but almost so! I don't have to worry about dusting all the time and it works well for odour control, even tho' it's unscented and all of my cats approve!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

10cats, is it the multi-cat one you buy?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TabbCatt, I just get the Regular, unscented one, I haven't tried the MultiCat formula in it!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> TabbCatt, I just get the Regular, unscented one, I haven't tried the MultiCat formula in it!


Ok, thank you for letting me know. My local pet store carries this brand, so I may just try it out.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

I too was using Fresh Step, way too dusty!!! Switched to the Dr. Elsey's and it was great for a few months but I got a few bags that were dusty. Tidy Cat is very low dust but seems to be scented. Honestly, I think I've tried every litter on the market.
Right now I'm using the new Arm & Hammer Clump and Seal. So far it has been pretty good. No dust at all, strong clumps, and odor control for about 5-7 days.

I have two cats and 3 litter boxes. They both use the same one and rarely use the other two.


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

Another vote for Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Ultra. My cats prefer it (I did a test), there was no dust, and it's truly unscented. The smell of Tidy Cats (which we've used for YEARS) was really starting to repulse me, and it's amazing how few unscented litters there are to choose from.


----------



## Keeli (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the help. Fresh step must have changed their formula. The scent is way to strong and the dust is horrible. It literally covers everything in the room with the litter. It was never that way for all the years I've used it. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Keeli~
I've wanted to tell you, I'm trying out the Integrity litter since yesterday, and it is also pretty good. It tracks, however, but I think all clay does. What I like is that it's unscented, and the multi-cat version uses zeolite, a substance that absorbs odors. This company, however, is based in WA state, so I'm not really sure if it's available out to your area yet.


----------



## kitty_glitter (Feb 10, 2014)

Arm & Hammer's Clump and Seal
no dust, it's like sand so I don't know if the texture would put your cat off. Smells pretty ok to me.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

I spent all day today cleaning our spare room of a coating of Scoop Away dust.

7 hours to get as much as possible and I still find little hidden areas that are dusty

I thought keeping the box near a window and having a fan blowing towards the window on high would keep the dust down but nooooo

7 hours cleaning 

"dogs have masters, cats have staff"


----------



## Keeli (Apr 6, 2014)

I bought Dr Elsey's Precious cat litter. Had next to no dust when I poured it into the box. So far so good. Clumps great.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

I use Dr Elsey's Precious Cat and Odorbusters 50/50 mix. Works the best for me. No smell and no dust.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

I use two kinds,
Blue Buffalo Clumping Cat Litter (There are two kinds you can get, which are clumping and I think odor control?). I REALLY like this litter because it smells earthy, but it never smells like ammonia, which is a problem I have sometimes with my litter. Its a really solid clump, and does fantastic job. VERY low dust content, that I've observed.

I use arm and hammer cat litter, which does a decent job. I use clumping litter, because then it's easier to scoop. I prefer to scoop over have odor control, imho. It's got dust, but not as bad as I've seen it in other litters.


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

Sale today (4/21/14) at Chewy.com- 40 lb bags of Precious Cat on sale for $11.99! I'm not sure how long the sale will last.


----------



## Keeli (Apr 6, 2014)

I love the Dr Elsey's Precious cat litter. It solved my dust problem. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

I recently discovered an excellent new liter called Advance. I love it because it's really just about dust free! It's also the lighter type of litter which is easier to scoop through. It was on sale at petsmart recently and I bought 8 cases  it's my new go-to litter!


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

I use oko cats best. No dust, it clumps really well, it's natural and it's flushable. I buy a 40L bag about every 3 months, it lasts really well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sonofagun (Apr 21, 2014)

I use shredded currency from the treasury - my cat only gets the best!


Just kidding - actually here in Michigan I buy unscented clumping cat litter sold by the Meier chain stores under their own brand name - low cost (under $4 for 20 lbs bag) - works well and costs less too!


----------

